# Westminster 2010 Competitors



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
Judge: 
Day: February 16, 2010
Time: 2:30
Ring: 5

5 Ch Gemini's Fireworks In Flight 
ROMAN http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207281
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 29063704
Date of Birth: September 01, 2005
Breeder: Deborah Busch
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah! RN
Dam: Gemini's Last Chance Saloon CD RN
Owner: Deborah Busch & Brittany Hill


6 Ch Gemini's Rockets Red Glare 
SPARK http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207279
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 29063703
Date of Birth: September 01, 2005
Breeder: Deborah Busch
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah!
Dam: Gemini's Last Chance Saloon CD RN
Owner: Deborah Busch


7 Ch My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN 
BLUE http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=246632
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35626202
Date of Birth: June 06, 2006
Breeder: Leeah Chew & Karen S Brady
Sire: Ch Deja Vu's Air Phare Miles
Dam: Ch Karagold's Phee Phi Pho Phun RN
Owner: Leeah Chew


8 Ch Numoon's Just Because 
J.B. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=212746
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22262902
Date of Birth: June 06, 2004
Breeder: Beverly Wilson
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionaire
Dam: NuMoon's Bella Renaissance
Owner: Beverly Wilson & Jamie Campbell


9 Ch Online's Mahi Mahi 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 33046407
Date of Birth: March 22, 2006
Breeder: Sandy Selander & Lauren Zimmerman
Sire: Ch My Golden The Lone Eagle
Dam: Ch Online's Brooklyn Bridge
Owner: Jeanette Makowskyj & Sandy Selander


10 Ch Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 16468901
Date of Birth: March 08, 2003
Breeder: Susan Bulger
Sire: Ch Daybreak Varsity Jump
Dam: Prospectors Klaasem Ooh La La
Owner: Susan Bulger


11 Ch Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 31868301
Date of Birth: October 28, 2005
Breeder: Mary Dickinson Wood
Sire: Ch GFA's Gabe's Hope For Colette
Dam: Ch Church's Legacy Autumn Breeze
Owner: Mary Dickinson Wood


12 Ch Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 41539806
Date of Birth: December 09, 2006
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare
Dam: Ch Nautilus Purple Rain
Owner: Steven & Frances Brentson & Luiz Carlos Fernandes


14 Ch Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3X 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40391301
Date of Birth: January 25, 2007
Breeder: Christine Browning
Sire: Ch Delmarva Tell'M U R Innocent
Dam: Eldorados Flamin' Comet
Owner: Judy Inman & Chris Browning


15 Ch Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 21289003
Date of Birth: October 10, 2004
Breeder: David Brown & Barbara Brown
Sire: Ch Tempo's Easy Rider
Dam: Creeksidefrm Stardust At Tempo
Owner: Catherine Meddaugh


16 Ch Summits The Titanic 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 48204105
Date of Birth: February 04, 2008
Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million
Owner: Pamela & Richard Sherry & Beth Johnson & Brianna Bischoff


17 Ch Highlight's Sophia 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 46017003
Date of Birth: October 06, 2007
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Vicky Creamer
Sire: Nautilus Joe Millionaire
Dam: Highlight's Constant Comment
Owner: Susan Laden


18 Ch Wochica My Promised Land 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40129801
Date of Birth: October 13, 2006
Breeder: Karen Fisher
Sire: Ch My Wright Bros Flight One
Dam: Wochica My Heavenly Body
Owner: Karen Fisher


19 Ch Pennylane Yankee Renegade 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 39626701
Date of Birth: December 31, 2006
Breeder: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigilo
Dam: Ch Pennylane Yankee Centerfield Star
Owner: Beryl Scaggs


20 Ch Chuckanuts Captain Kangaroo 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 34290901
Date of Birth: March 26, 2006
Breeder: Deborah Blair & Angelo Muzzin & Ken Matthews & Wayne Miller
Sire: Ch Chuckanut's Party Favour O Novel
Dam: Kingsgold Rythmn N Blues
Owner: Ken Matthews & Wayne Miller


21 Ch Elysian's Urbun Legend TD 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 23050102
Date of Birth: December 30, 2004
Breeder: Jeanne Von Barby
Sire: ChOTCHCT Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4UDX3JHMXMXJ
Dam: Ch Rumour's Elysian Kat'n Mouse UD MH TD RA
Owner: Noreen Sila & Jeffrey Hullstrung


22 Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 08209301
Date of Birth: December 04, 2002
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigalo
Dam: Nautilus Rolls Royce
Owner: Julie MacKinnon


23 Ch Goodtime's I Rest My Case 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 41788201
Date of Birth: December 02, 2006
Breeder: Kathy Smith & Lisa Smith & Jane Alston Myers
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Best Case Scenario
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Cassiopeia
Owner: Kathy Smith


24 Ch Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RN JH 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22258701
Date of Birth: December 04, 2004
Breeder: Cynthia A Binder & Julie Caruthers
Sire: Ch Jetoca's Windward Passage
Dam: Crangold American Liberty AX OAJ AXP AJP RE
Owner: Cynthia A Binder


25 Ch Gold-Rush Ragtime Cowboy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35511101
Date of Birth: June 14, 2006
Breeder: R Ann Johnson
Sire: Ch Sunbeam's Private Party
Dam: Goldspring She Ain't No Rodeo Girl
Owner: R Ann Johnson


26 Ch Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28379901
Date of Birth: July 18, 2005
Breeder: David & Carrie Noble
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Merrygold Turn Down The Music.Com
Owner: Sheila S Mann


27 Ch Mariner Jewell Of Casco Bay 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 26205805
Date of Birth: April 22, 2005
Breeder: Rob & Pati Fine & Jon & Kathy Chase
Sire: Ch Buckeye Standing Ovation
Dam: Ch Mariner Phoenix
Owner: Pati Fine & Jon & Kathy Chase


28 Ch Avalor's Mov'N N Grov'N To Goodtime 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 34336002
Date of Birth: March 25, 2006
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Best Case Scenano JH CD
Dam: Ch Karagold's Sandpiper Steam N Cream
Owner: Lisa Smith


29 Ch Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 37034505
Date of Birth: August 14, 2006
Breeder: Richard Caldwell
Sire: Ch Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze
Dam: Ch Glengowan's Sugar And Spice
Owner: Richard Caldwell & Patti Caldwell & Rebecca Gear


30 Ch Charms All Deck'D Out'N' Diamonds 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 44768201
Date of Birth: August 17, 2007
Breeder: Virginia Boyle
Sire: Ch Sanmann's Steppin Out
Dam: Ch Charms Diamonds 'R Fur Ever
Owner: Steven Prible & Kathy Lynn Prible & Virginia Boyle


31 Ch Evergreens Smarty Jones 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 36313401
Date of Birth: July 07, 2006
Breeder: Rochelle & Ed Andonian
Sire: Ch Evergreen's Tay-K Freedom
Dam: Ch Evergreens The Way U Love Me
Owner: Leslie & Billy Shaffer


32 Ch Highlight's A Million Comments 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 36836301
Date of Birth: August 22, 2006
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Vicky Creamer
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare
Dam: Ch Highlight's Constant Comment
Owner: Patrice Loves


33 Ch Nautilus Valentine's Danny Boy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28128501
Date of Birth: July 20, 2005
Breeder: Debra Traugot & Julie A MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigolo
Dam: Ch Nautilus Valentines Deep Purple
Owner: Rob & Nancy Brigham & Elizabeth M O'Brien


34 Ch Verdoro White Chocolate Chunk 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 06780214
Date of Birth: March 14, 2003
Breeder: A Greenbank & S Houtz
Sire: Haydene Commander
Dam: Verdoro's Countrylane Runabout
Owner: Carole C Nolte


35 Ch Gemini's X-Static 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 24285202
Date of Birth: March 07, 2005
Breeder: Cindi Metcalf & Candi Pearce
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah!
Dam: Ch Gemini's Lone Star Belle CD MX MXJ
Owner: Yale & Beverly Goldman & Cindi Metcalf & Chatham Napoli


36 Ch Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 18689602
Date of Birth: April 10, 2004
Breeder: Mark & Tanya Struble
Sire: Ch Rush Hill's Foolish Pleasure
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Crime Of Passion
Owner: Candace & Jennifer Nee & Lauren Texture & Cathy Williams


37 Ch Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 45436304
Date of Birth: July 20, 2007
Breeder: Jane & Dale Jensen
Sire: Ch Ruch Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Dalane Pls Don't Eat The Daises
Owner: Hisato Doizaki & Jane Jensen


38 Ch Avalor's Inxs 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 23708901
Date of Birth: February 19, 2005
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Summit's Dakota Life's A Dance
Dam: Ch Karagold's Sandpiper Steam N Cream
Owner: Lori Reuter


39 Ch Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 34377902
Date of Birth: May 12, 2006
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Carrera Strike The Gold
Dam: Ch Sandpiper's Extraordinhare
Owner: Patty Pace


40 Ch Owling's Designed By Signature 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35189601
Date of Birth: May 30, 2006
Breeder: Rita Langford & Kate Stirrat
Sire: Ch Westin Having A Party JH OA OAJ
Dam: Ch Signatures Whirlaway
Owner: Ginny Kladis & Molly Childers & Rita Langford


41 Ch Oak Lanes Surfs Up 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 42906406
Date of Birth: May 10, 2007
Breeder: David & Sandi Christensen
Sire: Ch Gold-Rush National Treasure
Dam: Laurel Back Down To Earth
Owner: David & Sandi Christensen


42 Ch Riverroad's Pay'N It Forward 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 33470303
Date of Birth: January 24, 2006
Breeder: Suzanne Rapier & Michael Rapier & Tonya Struble
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ OAP OJP
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Money Changes Everything
Owner: Suzanne Rapier & Michel Rapier


43 Ch Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 08631501
Date of Birth: April 22, 2003
Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith
Sire: Ch Boitano's Band On The Run To Abelard
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Run For The Roses
Owner: Tonya Struble & Deb Muzzin


44 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 18885402
Date of Birth: June 12, 2004
Breeder: Pamela Oxenberg & Jerome Oxenberg
Sire: Ch Happy Hour Highmark Toasty
Dam: Ch Toasty's Josie
Owner: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg & Jane Bates


45 Ch Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise 
GAIA: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=343466
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 56037701
Date of Birth: September 13, 2006
Breeder: Miyoko Yoshida
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Kabuki Of Yoshida Enterprise JP
Owner: Kazunari Oshima


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish them all well and hope they enjoy every moment of competition! I can't watch. When I see so many beautiful dogs and only one wins, I get all sappy...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Some beautiful dogs in that bunch! It would be a tough judging job for sure!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think this pup is beautiful

CH Gemini's Rockets Red Glare Call name: "Spark"


----------



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
> 
> 38 Ch Avalor's Inxs
> Breed: Retriever (Golden)
> ...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Spark took Best Opposite Sex at the Everglades Specialty last year, and you're right, she is a lovely golden. I've had the chance, actually, to see Spark and 3 other goldens entered this year at WKC, so the judge should be delighted this year--I know I was seeing them--they all put on a nice show!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gunnar must be a complete knock out. Will you post a picture? I'll go check out if you have already.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

These are the Dam and Sire of our two pups. ​


*Dam: *Abelard's Warm Winter Leggings

*Sire: *Chuckanut N Abelard's Big Shot​ 
*Further down the line*:​

Sire/Dam on Sire's side

*Sire: *Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS ("Andy")
*Dam*: Am. CH Monogram's Cash Advance ("Debit") ​​​​​​​​​

Sire/Dam on Dam's side

*Sire*: Am/Can CH Kiros Westbournes Red Robin OS, SDHF
​​​​​​*Dam*: Kingsgold Rythem N Blues​​​​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice dogs, Julinem!


----------

